# Where to buy glass tops?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a glass top for my 90 gal tank. It does *not* have a centre brace so a lot of the standard glass tops from aquarium companies don't work for it. Just wondering where you guys buy your glass tops and if you get them custom made and what not. Also, anyone know roughly what a glass top would cost me? Thanks!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Something like this? Amazon.com: All Glass Aquarium AAG29071 Versa Top, 48 by 18-Inch: Pet Supplies


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I know King Ed's had them for the 15g tank I got. They probably carry the bigger ones too.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I remember Charles of Canadian Aquatic once told me he could custom out some glass tops for tanks, but I am not sure if he still does that. Perhaps send him a PM?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

+1 for king eds thats where i got mine it was a good price too


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I actually just got mine cut today at Crown Glass. $20 for two pieces to make a 40G hood, 1/4" thick.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah I think you can actually buy that plastic piece that you can use to connect the 2 pieces together. The you can custom cut it to fit whatever you like. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

They are easy to make yourself... you just need to find a glass shop to cut the glass for you and notch out whatever areas you need for your filters or wires. You buy the channels that hold the glass in at home depot. Search youtube for diy aquarium glass tops. You will see what I mean. Both my hagen 135g have no center brace since its not needed because they are 1/2" glass tanks. Anyways, I was able to buy the pieces needed locally. I had a friend of mine who is a glazer cut the glass for me so I am not sure what the cost would be for you but It would be less than 45 bucks for everything. Biggest expense would be the glass because the channels the glass would sit in can be bought at home depot for less than 5 bucks.

You would meed to find a glass shop to cut you 4 pieces roughly 9"x24" and pick up 3 18" sections of glass channel for home depot. You would have to make adjustments or notches to 2 pieces of glass that go on the back of the tank for HOB filter, wiring ect. 

Look on youtube you will see how simple this is to do yourself. I am sure king eds though will have a 90 gallon glass top that will work on a tank with no center brace.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I get my glass cut at Candu Glass in Burnaby. But if you're not comfortable making your own, then King Ed's probably your best bet. I would be leery of ordering glass tops to be delivered cause those delivery guys don't always treat packages gently.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you guys buy the glass from the glass shops as well or is it cheaper to buy it from a place like rona?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I got mine from the glass shop but you can always call in and ask for a quote and then compare it to buying it at a hardware store. Each shop is going to vary by price so just call in to several places, they should be happy to give you a quote.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

AKAmikeross said:


> You buy the channels that hold the glass in at home depot.


Sorry to hijack the thread, but I'm in a similar boat, except I have lots of glass that fits...just no tracks. What are the tracks called and/or in what dept of HD can I find them. I have searched for them several times.
Thanks

AA


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

There are a couple different products you could use... most use pvc tile outside corner molding. I would assume it could be found in the tile section.






Detailed DIY thread
Sliding Glass Top how-to

good luck


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I think the boys that made that video have done a great job...good ideas


----------

